# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  7x5 Tip trailer

## kawekakid

Trailer comes with ramp $2500ono

----------


## wsm junkie

@buzzman

----------


## buzzman

> @buzzman


Brought one cheers man

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------

